# Do they ever come back?



## talkitout

For wives/gf's that leave their men, does it ever dawn on them in the future that they may have made a mistake and actually miss him and come back? Or are the majority too proud to admit their wrongdoing and just remain single or make due with the next guy?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

my exw is trying.
unfortunately my exgf didnt.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Why would you want them back?


----------



## MrK

I don't have a lot of experience. My wife checked out of my marriage quite a few years ago. She's not coming back. In my three years or so on these sites, I have RARELY seen a wife come back. I'd give it up and move on if I were you.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Once my husbands ex wife found out we were engaged, she tried her hardest to win him back. Obviously it didn't work.

I'm grateful that their marriage didn't work out, he's the most kindest man I've ever met. Apparently she promised him children and changed her mind once she married him. I guess she wasn't nice to him either on a day to day basis. A few months after their divorce, we met and have had 13 wonderful years together(married 12). His ex even said she wanted a child with him and changed her mind. Luckily, he was completely over her and in love with me.


----------



## This is me

My wife came back after 4 months away this weekend. We still need to work on it, but there is hope. Patience and seeking outside help is the key.


----------



## Jellybeans

Some do and some don't. Depends on the individual. Same thing with men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 67flh

i pray to god mine don't try.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

67flh said:


> i pray to god mine don't try.


that doesnt work. :/


----------



## memyselfandi

Most of the time they want to come back when they realize what they lost..

Unfortunately..most of the time..for those of us that loved them..it's a little too late.


----------



## Runs like Dog

I was reading how a woman's dog returned after 63 days wandering in the Nevada desert after it ran away from a car crash that killed the woman's husband and severely injured her. So, yeah.


----------



## Broncos Fan

talkitout said:


> For wives/gf's that leave their men, does it ever dawn on them in the future that they may have made a mistake and actually miss him and come back? Or are the majority too proud to admit their wrongdoing and just remain single or make due with the next guy?


I don't know about the majority of them, but in my case my (now) wife came back after having left me. She left me before we were married after we had dated for several years. She told me she no longer loved me and the whole nine yards, then unleashed her female friends and even some of my friends to attack me and run me down for being bad in some unexplained way. I had to do some work to get her back, but none of that mattered and she turned me down with each attempt. Eventually she came back on her own and admitted she'd made a big mistake leaving me. She'll even bring it up out of the blue now, years after all this and a generally good marriage, to tell me how sorry she is. Who knows how people think or why wives and girlfriends sometimes leave us? I don't get it. She was never able to give me answers and I never really understood if she wanted other men or just to be free. But she didn't date or sleep around during that time apart so who knows, I guess she thought freedom was better until she tried it. But yes, she's said herself that any man she would have ended up with would have been just a sad imitation of what we had/have together, and I'm glad she changed her mind.


----------



## calvin

My wife came back after I found out about her EA, I kicked her out actually and let her come back,I'm glad I did
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Suemolly

I guess for most people, there will be thoughts once in a while that we might have made a mistake leaving someone. It is normal for humans to have doubts, even when it was the right decision to leave.


----------



## This is me

Suemolly said:


> I guess for most people, there will be thoughts once in a while that we might have made a mistake leaving someone. It is normal for humans to have doubts, even when it was the right decision to leave.


I think the doubts go both ways. For those who stay and those who leave. 

I read a study done by the Univ of CHicago that showed of 600 unhappy married couples, 5 years later, of those who stayed married - 80% were happier and of those who divorced 19% claimed to be happier.


----------



## 67flh

what about the missing 1 percent? they kill each other?


----------



## memyselfandi

I'm happy for all of you who have been left by someone and they came back to you, but for me it never works. Maybe because when I give someone my love...I give them ALL of it and expect very little in return. That often gets me taken for granted more often than not, as I put up with an awful lot. I'm not saying I'm a doormat, but I've learned to choose my battles with someone and I'm sick and tired of people who treat their significant others, wives, husbands so well in the beginning and then as soon as they know they have them (or think they do) hook line and sinker..they treat them like crap.

I could never do that to someone. Like I said..I'm not a doormat by any means but I've gotten so sick and tired of people thinking that, because I'm just a nice person that treats others like I expect to be treated, that they can get away with treating me anyway they darned well please just because the mood strikes them and I'm just supposed to put up with it.

There's never even any room for apologies. How can someone treat someone so crappy and live with themselves without any sort of remorse and then just talk to them the next time and not even offer any sort of, "I'm sorry honey.."?

Sometimes I think some men/women enjoy being treated like crap so they have something to complain about..and then when they're not..find everything under the sun to complain to their spouses/significant others about, whether it's the house not being clean enough, the food sat out on the counter cooling for too long, the dog barked too much when someone came to the door when they were trying to sleep, etc. The list goes on and on and on. They come home from work and complain about their jobs and we're supposed to listen, but they don't want to hear a thing about what's going on in OUR lives. Sure, they PRETEND to listen, while they're doing something else in the process as they're thinking to themselves "blah blah blah blah blah.." Heaven forbid if they take the time out to actually listen to us, watch a movie WE'D enjoy, yet expect US to enjoy their stupid shoot em up dead action flicks that have very little story line. Heaven forbid if they take the time out to do something that WE enjoy..but expect US to take an interest in the things THEY do.

And I do all of those things..watch the action flicks with a smile on my face...(and watch my romantic movies when I feel the need by myself), listen to his head banging music, etc (again, while I listen to the music I enjoy at times with my headphones). without complaining while trying to find at least SOMETHING interesting about it. I do this because I love him but when a person gets absolutely no appreciation for the little things that they do..again, the love pot slowly goes down a little bit more.

Day after day..complain complain complain as they show very little love or affection and throw themselves into the tv, the internet, etc. as the love you feel grows less day after day.

I just wish these people would realize that there aren't a whole lot of good people out there anymore who think of anyone but themselves and when they find a good one..they should hang on to them and treat that love like gold. Unfortunately they continue to take that love for granted until eventually the pot runs dry.

Thing is, as fully as I love..when I'm done, I'm done and there's no room for second chances.


----------



## Mamatomany

This is me said:


> My wife came back after 4 months away this weekend. We still need to work on it, but there is hope. Patience and seeking outside help is the key.


I have been here about 3 months reading the Separation/Divorce Discussions and what I have seen is that it's the women that come back to the men that are on here rather than the other way around (so far), which surprised me. Three guys that have commented here as well as another have all had the starts of R since the beginning of Feb or maybe even since Valentines Day. No matter what w/ each R it makes me continue with my hope.


----------



## NoMoreTears4me

I cant take her back. How could I. The lies deception. How could I ever trust her again. I would always be checking on what she says.

Its hard. I still love her so much. I hurt for my sons as well. But I know down deep in my heart that it would never work. She is probably thinking the same thing. But I do believe she no longer loves me


----------



## Dude007

talkitout said:


> For wives/gf's that leave their men, does it ever dawn on them in the future that they may have made a mistake and actually miss him and come back? Or are the majority too proud to admit their wrongdoing and just remain single or make due with the next guy?


They most likely leave the next guy and just bounce from one to the other unless they figure out the common denominator. DUDE


----------



## happy as a clam

Major Zombie thread... 3-1/2 years old. But still a good topic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

